# WTB: Killifish



## joeyk (May 30, 2016)

Have some space in my community tank that I'm looking to fill and I've always been interested in these guys.. Does anyone have some they'd be willing to part with or know who/where might? 

Thanks


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

Noah's pet arc in Vancouver usually has a selection.


----------



## ReillyP (Mar 2, 2016)

There is a Vancouver killifish club


----------



## joeyk (May 30, 2016)

liquid_krystale said:


> Noah's pet arc in Vancouver usually has a selection.


Thanks for the lead. Hoping to find some from a fellow hobbyist first



ReillyP said:


> There is a Vancouver killifish club


So I've heard. Haven't been able to find a way to get in touch with them though.


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

I picked up a number of the at the auction from Bill Stone in Chilliwack, his contact email is (email removed by the Mod Team).


----------



## cgjedi (Nov 11, 2013)

Even though you're trying to be helpful, do you think it's a good idea to list someone's email address (without his permission)? Especially with spambots collecting things like this.


----------



## barvinok (Nov 20, 2011)

Try to contact Guppygeorge about killiclub


----------



## cgjedi (Nov 11, 2013)

did anyone from the Killi club ever contact you? I thought I had their info saved but I've misplaced it. So now I need to find out when/where the meetings are too.


----------



## joeyk (May 30, 2016)

cgjedi said:


> did anyone from the Killi club ever contact you? I thought I had their info saved but I've misplaced it. So now I need to find out when/where the meetings are too.


Haven't heard from anyone. I had a screenshot of the email address that was posted, but have since lost it


----------



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

Go visit Noah's Pet Ark in Vancouver. The owner is in the killifish club and is an avid killifish hobbyist.


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

Well since I can't post his email, here's a like to the VAHS page that lists aquarium clubs and has the same email on one of the links. I would assume this is okay to post?
Aquarium Clubs and Societies | Vancouver Aquatic Hobbyist Society


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

barvinok said:


> Try to contact Guppygeorge about killiclub


 That might be tough, he's in New Zealand.
I have 1 little clown killie right now, they don't seem to be too available ATM.


----------

